# Bee Carrying Capacity



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

So, I would like to start keeping bees, but we already have two neighbors with hives on our property. We have 100+ acres of prairie flower reserve and about 75 more in timber, so I think we have plenty of space for more bees. I think there were 8 hives out this summer, at opposite ends of the space. Fiance is worried there would be a problem. Thoughts? Caite


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Most commerical bee keepers don't like over 20-25 hives to a out yard.

 Al


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

So I could add 2 or 3 hives quite safely then?


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I guess I would have to ask why you are wanting to "get into bees" when two of your neighbors already have bees on YOUR property.

If you are after honey, your neighbors should already be giving you honey for rent.

Now, if you want to get bees because you actually want to work them and get into the hives, etc, that's a different thing. But you should already be getting free honey for doing nothing.


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

I would like to have my own bees because it's something I've found interesting for quite a while, and I like to do things for myself.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Caitedid, You should be fine with adding another 3 hives.. You will love beekeeping.. May I suggest that you contact your local BK club and go to a few meetings.. It's a fun way to meet people, find mentors and learn something new at every meeting... I hope you will decided to get hives... good luck.


----------

